# NAMM 2020



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Here we go again. Will we see anything really new? From what I read in this pre-NAMM teaser, not so far.

NAMM 2020: news, rumours, teasers and predictions | MusicRadar


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> Here we go again. Will we see anything really new? From what I read in this pre-NAMM teaser, not so far.
> 
> NAMM 2020: news, rumours, teasers and predictions | MusicRadar


Alvarez is coming out with a solid body 3/4 sized ukulele with onboard multi effects. its rumoured to have a Gibson shaped headstock


----------



## Rozz (Aug 1, 2018)

vadsy said:


> Alvarez is coming out with a solid body 3/4 sized ukulele with onboard multi effects. its rumoured to have a Gibson shaped headstock


How wide is the neck?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Rozz said:


> How wide is the neck?


0.09 Cubits


----------



## Rozz (Aug 1, 2018)

vadsy said:


> 0.09 Cubits


Seems wide for a 3/4 size uke.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

NAMM 2020: Neural DSP promises “the most powerful floor modeler unit on the planet” with the Quad Cortex | Guitar World

*NAMM 2020: Neural DSP promises “the most powerful floor modeler unit on the planet” with the Quad Cortex*


By Michael Astley-Brown a day ago

Acclaimed plugin co serves up its first multi-effects pedal









(Image credit: Neural DSP)
NAMM 2020: In one of the biggest surprises of the show (before it even starts), Helsinki, Finland-based plugin darling Neural DSP has turned its hand to hardware with the Quad Cortex amp modeler and multi-effects.

Promising more processing power than its rivals, the Quad Cortex boasts 2GHz of dedicated SHARC and dual ARM DSP, which Neural DSP claims will result in improved sound quality and more simultaneous amp models, effects, routing and sound-shaping capabilities.



Neural DSP, and available later this year.

*MORE ABOUT...*


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> NAMM 2020: Neural DSP promises “the most powerful floor modeler unit on the planet” with the Quad Cortex | Guitar World
> 
> *NAMM 2020: Neural DSP promises “the most powerful floor modeler unit on the planet” with the Quad Cortex*
> 
> ...


this thing could probably make a Strat sound like and Alvarez or a Martin like an Alvarez or a ukulele like a saxophone...


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

vadsy said:


> this thing could probably make a Strat sound like and Alvarez or a Martin like and Alvarez or a ukulele like a saxophone...


Can it make me sound like David Gilmour?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

*NAMM 2020: GIBSON’S FULL 2020 LINE-UP REVEALED*

I_ don't really see anything new here except a tweak to their acoustic line._


Brand new axes and a newly launched Gibson Acoustic Custom Shop.

Terence Stanley
6 mins ago


Gibson has unveiled its complete NAMM 2020 line-up, featuring additions to its Gibson USA, Custom Shop and artist collections. These come hot on the heels of a massive Slash Collection including four Les Paul Standards and two J-45 Standards.










*70s-style Flying V and Explorer*
Gibson’s iconic 70s Flying V and Explorer have been reimagined with a bound rosewood fretboard and slim taper neck. In terms of electronics, the guitars feature a pair of uncovered 70s tribute burstbuckers, hand-wired with orange drop capacitors. Both have chrome hardware and are available in a classic white finish with matching headstock. The Flying V features silver reflector knobs, while the Explorer opts for black speed knobs instead.

*Les Paul Tribute*

Gibson has also added a Les Paul Tribute to the its Modern Collection, available in two configurations: Humbucker and P-90. This addition is available at an entry price point of $999.










*Gibson Custom Shop Collection*
This year, Gibson Custom Shop is introducing the 60th Anniversary 1960 Les Paul Standards in three versions: V1, V2 and V3. V1 – released in the first third of the year – will share the same specs as their peers from 1959. V2 – released in the middle third – will feature thinner neck profiles, different knobs and more striking finishes. V3 – released in the final third of the year – is set to feature an even thinner neck profile. According to Gibson, “each version inspires generations of players in different ways”.


✕



Apart from that, Gibson Custom Shop will also be unveiling a limited run of historic reissues in a huge range of finishes. Guitars featured in this collection include:


1963 and 1964 Firebird V
1964 SG Standard
1965 Non-Reverse Firebird V
1967 Mahogany Flying V
1963 SG Special with Lightning Bar
Modern Les Paul Special Double Cut
The massive palette of finishes include Pelham Blue, Candy Blue, Frost Blue, Olive Drab, Classic and Polaris White, Inverness Green, Heather Poly, Silver and Gold Mist Poly, Kerry Green, Cardinal Red, Ember Red, Sparkling Burgundy, Purple Metallic, Black, Pink and more.










*Artist Collaborations*

Following its collaboration with Slash, Gibson has also announced a partnership with Black Sabbath icon Tony Iommi. Through some painstaking reverse-engineering, Gibson Custom Shop has been able to recreate the six-string legend’s heavily modified 1964 SG Special, nicknamed “Monkey”. If you’re thinking of getting your hands on one, you’ll have to be quick because only 50 exact replicas – 25 right-handed and 25 left-handed – have been made. Each instrument has been signed by Iommi himself, and will ship with a replica of his silver cross necklace with a coffin case, a replica of his leather touring guitar strap and a 1960s replica case.

Other collaborations that have been announced include a new Trini Lopez Standard, and a replica of Adam Jones’ 1979 Les Paul Custom Silverburst.










*Gibson Acoustics and Acoustic Custom Shop*
On top of reorganising its acoustic guitars into its Original and Modern Collections, Gibson has announced a brand-new Acoustic Custom Shop. Based in Bozeman, Montana, the Acoustic Custom Shop will produce instruments that will fall into two collections: Historic and Modern.

The Historic Collection will feature a 1942 Banner J-45, 1942 Banner Southern Jumbo, 1934 Jumbo, 1936 Advanced Jumbo, 1939 J-55, 1952 J-185, 1957 SJ 200, 1960 Hummingbird, Pre-war SJ 200 Rosewood and more.

The Modern collection on the other hand, will include guitars built for comfort and a modern voice. They will also feature slim-taper necks and a flatter fingerboard radius for easy playing and better feel. Announced thus far are the J-45 Deluxe Rosewood and Songwriter Chroma.

_*More information at gibson.com. Check out other NAMM releases here.

NAMM 2020:Gibson's full 2020 line-up revealed*_


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

leftysg said:


> Can it make me sound like David Gilmour?


For the guitar, yes. For his voice, nope: You need TC Helicon for that.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

leftysg said:


> Can it make me sound like David Gilmour?


It only has enough dsp's and cortexes to make you sound like Dave Cassidy and most of the processing power is actually spent on pushing that smile he was famous for


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Do we have to have earth shattering news every year?

As a group, in general, we guitarists complain because there's nothing new, and we complain when something is too new.

In any case there's always something fun, different, or odd about NAMM every year.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Steadfastly said:


> For the guitar, yes.


Incorrect. That's like saying someone will sound like you if they play your guitar. Doesn't work that way. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news Steadly.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

zontar said:


> Do we have to have earth shattering news every year?
> 
> As a group, in general, we guitarists complain because there's nothing new, and we complain when something is too new.
> 
> In any case there's always something fun, different, or odd about NAMM every year.


Good point. There is pretty much something odd every year.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Supposedly Ibanez has something big cooked up. I have seen the PIA pics and the Indonesian Jem sounds good but the way GW is describing it, they have something really wild on the way. On va voir.

EVH usually brings it too.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

greco said:


> View attachment 288650


I like the new shape a lot but what I'm wondering is will they break as easily as the old ones? I'm sure guitar techs around the world are waiting in nervous anticipation.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

It looks like Roland is trying to gain a greater presence in the drum market with the acoustic/electronic split. 

NAMM 2020: Roland reveals V-Drums Acoustic Design Series | MusicRadar

*NAMM 2020: Roland reveals V-Drums Acoustic Design Series*


By Stuart Williams 4 hours ago

The new kits merge acoustic looks with electronic flexibility









The new Roland Acoustic Design V-Drums are wrapped in a black sparkle finish (Image credit: Roland)
NAMM 2020: Roland has announced the release of its Acoustic Design Series - three kit configurations that partner traditional drum shells with electronics.

In a first for the company, the Acoustic Design Series VAD506 and VAD503 kits allow drummers to maintain the look and feel of an acoustic setup, with full-size, fully wrapped wood drum shells complete with traditional mounting hardware and equipped with mesh heads. 

Electronically, the new kits make use of Roland’s advanced sensor technology to eliminate hotspots on kick and toms, while new CY-14C-T and CY-16R-T cymbal pads see a 40% reduction in thickness to produce a more realistic swing when struck.










(Image credit: Roland)
The flagship VAD506 includes Roland’s digital-sensing PD-140DS snare and CY-18DR ride cymbal pads, for ultimate dynamic resolution and expressive playing, while both setups make use of Roland’s brand new TD27 module.



Finally, the third configuration (VAD306) incorporates a shallow shell design, offering a halfway point between pads and acoustic shells and enabling a more condensed setup in a smaller footprint.

The Roland V-Drums Acoustic Design series will be available May 2020, priced as follows: VAD306 $2,499.99 VAD503 $3,999.99 VAD506 $4,799.99.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

What was that I was saying about EVH bringing it?










NAMM 2020: EVH erupts with a new Frankie guitar, expanded Wolfgang Series and more

Not for everyone, I admit, but makes me wonder if building one (as planned for years) is worth it now.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I don't know if this is Ibanez's big announcement but this is something a bit new. It is a new take on the Steve Vai JEM. 

I found myself liking the look of the gold one which surprised me as I don't care for gold top LP's at all. Perhaps it is a different shade of gold from most LP's or the black pickguard on the JEM giving it the black/gold contrast. See the link below for the whole story.

NAMM 2020: Ibanez unveils the Steve Vai Paradise In Art signature model | MusicRadar



The next evolution of the JEM features the all-new Petal Grip, blossom inlay and yet-to-be-named DiMarzio pickups









(Image credit: Ibanez)
NAMM 2020: Ibanez has unveiled the next evolution of Steve Vai's signature JEM series, the frankly stunning Paradise In Art (PIA).

The PIA retains much of the decorative panache of the JEM. There is multi-coloured blossom inlay spiralling up the fretboard. There is gold hardware, evocatively titled finish options of Stallion White, Envy Green, Panther Pink and Sun Dew Gold. It is unmistakably a Steve Vai guitar.

But the big dinner party talking point is that the Monkey Grip has been replaced by the Petal Grip. In a statement, Steve Vai explained the thinking behind it.

“The petals signify the bond that two people have when they resonate together, and this is represented in the art of the guitar,” explained Vai. “The petals are also reminiscent of the Yin and Yang sign which is thought of as complementary (rather than opposing) forces that interact to form a dynamic system in which the whole is greater than the assembled parts. The petals are also the most beautiful and attractive part of a flower and intended to signify a message of unity and companionship. It is the ethos that guided the artistic design of the guitar.”


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

wow, breathtaking and not gaudy at all.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

vadsy said:


> wow, breathtaking and not gaudy at all.


Yeah, because the original Jems were subtle....

To quite the horse on Ren & Stimpy, "No sir, I don't like it."


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Is "Bufugly" a word? It should be.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

A little more context on the PIA. Carbon Fiber truss, magnetic back plate, Volume caps acting as a high pass filter with push/pull (push/pull Treble Bleed I gather). Not my style of guitar but it's well thought out.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

that cool aunt can play some wicked Zappa leads. seriously though, Steve is pretty dang good


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Some interesting things from Dave Koltai and Supro/Pigtronix.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

jimsz said:


> Is "Bufugly" a word? It should be.





Rollin Hand said:


> Yeah, because the original Jems were subtle....
> 
> To quite the horse on Ren & Stimpy, "No sir, I don't like it."


I would expect most guitarists would feel as you two do. The original JEM was received similarly but eventually it got better reception with copies being sold all over eBay and elsewhere. It was so different, especially with the monkey handle. It will be interesting where the PIA is in a couple of years. I prefer the original JEM. Actually, it's the only strat style guitar I would consider owning.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Steadfastly said:


> I would expect most guitarists would feel as you two do. The original JEM was received similarly but eventually it got better reception with copies being sold all over eBay and elsewhere. It was so different, especially with the monkey handle. It will be interesting where the PIA is in a couple of years. I prefer the original JEM. Actually, it's the only strat style guitar I would consider owning.


I'm biased when it comes to the look of a guitar, not really into all the ornate-ness.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> I don't know if this is Ibanez's big announcement but this is something a bit new. It is a new take on the Steve Vai JEM.
> 
> I found myself liking the look of the gold one which surprised me as I don't care for gold top LP's at all. Perhaps it is a different shade of gold from most LP's or the black pickguard on the JEM giving it the black/gold contrast. See the link below for the whole story.
> 
> ...


So, two monkeys grips.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

This caught my attention: NAMM 2020: These are Fender's new American Originals – the 60s Telecaster Thinline and 70s Telecaster Custom | MusicRadar
Particularly, "The new American Original 70s Telecaster Custom (styled as the 'Telecaster Custom' in the 2020 catalogue) is notable for housing an updated interpretation of Seth Lover's enduring Wide Range pickup, *which faithfully incorporates the CuNiFe rod magnets*." (emphasis added) But... not offered in basic black!!!
... gotta wonder who they got to produce that, and how they compare to Tim Shaw's "revoiced" WRHBs in the Vintera series...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I think Jason Lollar has been using CuNiFe polepieces in his WRHBs. So you can get them. They're just not cheap or plentiful. I got some threaded CuNiFe polepieces from a guy on the Pickup-Makers Forum a decade back, but I'll be damned if I know where I put them. They're in a bin or drawer somewhere. I was hoping to do something interesting with them.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

mhammer said:


> I think Jason Lollar has been using CuNiFe polepieces in his WRHBs. So you can get them. They're just not cheap or plentiful. I got some threaded CuNiFe polepieces from a guy on the Pickup-Makers Forum a decade back, but I'll be damned if I know where I put them. They're in a bin or drawer somewhere. I was hoping to do something interesting with them.


I don't believe he is. Last I spoke with him he wouldn't answer me directly but it sure seemed like it was alnico that was being used. The only guys, recently, that I believe were using CuNife was Telenator but I think they shut the doors a couple years ago. Their pickups were also twice the price of Lollars.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Sneaky said:


> So, two monkeys grips.


Yes, but baby monkeys on the PIA.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> Yes, but baby monkeys on the PIA.


But baby monkeys are cute.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Steadfastly said:


> I would expect most guitarists would feel as you two do. The original JEM was received similarly but eventually it got better reception with copies being sold all over eBay and elsewhere. It was so different, especially with the monkey handle. It will be interesting where the PIA is in a couple of years. I prefer the original JEM. Actually, it's the only strat style guitar I would consider owning.


I LOVE the original Jem 777s -- when they came out, I thought "finally, a guitar that is made for ME!" And I'm not even Steve Vai! I still want one,

The PIA...I dunno, I am just not feeling it. I would be more likely to go for an Indonesian Jem 7Vwh. Or build one from aftermarket parts. As my late father used to say, I am "full of big ideas."


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I thought it'd only be a PIA if you sat on it wrong. Especially one of those horns. It's all fun till someone loses an eye. And then it's hilarious.

What's with the pickups? Looks like they've been etched or painted or something?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

DavidP said:


> This caught my attention: NAMM 2020: These are Fender's new American Originals – the 60s Telecaster Thinline and 70s Telecaster Custom | MusicRadar
> Particularly, "The new American Original 70s Telecaster Custom (styled as the 'Telecaster Custom' in the 2020 catalogue) is notable for housing an updated interpretation of Seth Lover's enduring Wide Range pickup, *which faithfully incorporates the CuNiFe rod magnets*." (emphasis added) But... not offered in basic black!!!
> ... gotta wonder who they got to produce that, and how they compare to Tim Shaw's "revoiced" WRHBs in the Vintera series...


They've got to be better than what came in my MIM thinline. If they approach the originals in tone I'd be interested in an aftermarket set, assuming they're available and don't cost a king's ransom. Never should have sold my Deluxe.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

High/Deaf said:


> I thought it'd only be a PIA if you sat on it wrong. Especially one of those horns. It's all fun till someone loses an eye. And then it's hilarious.
> 
> What's with the pickups? Looks like they've been etched or painted or something?


In the video I posted (#25 5:55 of youtube video) it's mentioned that the lazer engraved pup covers have an extra element underneath that coordinates with the color of the guitar. Pretty cool shit IMO.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Dorian2 said:


> In the video I posted (#25 5:55 of youtube video) it's mentioned that the lazer engraved pup covers have an extra element underneath that coordinates with the color of the guitar. Pretty cool shit IMO.


Just not my cuppa cuppa. I love Devin Townsend but I don't want a Framus with lights inside the body and under the fingerboard. A little too 'flash' for me. Hell, I even disconnected the blue LEDs in my TA15. Unnecessary bling.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I agree.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

zontar said:


> But baby monkeys are cute.


Yep, pretty cute! Do they belong to Steve Vai or Ibanez?


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Further on the Fender WRHBs, this promo/demo provides some detail: 




IMHO, they nailed it. Now, the big question (for me) is if it will be available as a part...


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Sounds great!


----------



## Rozz (Aug 1, 2018)

Dorian2 said:


> A little more context on the PIA. Carbon Fiber truss, magnetic back plate, Volume caps acting as a high pass filter with push/pull (push/pull Treble Bleed I gather). Not my style of guitar but it's well thought out.


The guitar seems over-sculpted and generally overdone to me. The magnetic cavity cover seems unnecessary. Mine live in their respective cases.

That being said, I don't even really care what they look like anymore. I am sure some of them are great players.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Some nice Gibson DNA in these guys


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Listening to some beautiful ear candy from NAMM right now!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Dorian2 said:


> Some nice Gibson DNA in these guys


zeb-ruh? fucking ZEB-RUH? holy shit i hate that. it's as bad as fucking zed


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> zeb-ruh? fucking ZEB-RUH? holy shit i hate that. it's as bad as fucking zed


How do you pronounce zed? Or zen, or zeppelin? 
Zed's dead baby, Zed's dead.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

jb welder said:


> How do you pronounce zed? Or zen, or zeppelin?
> Zed's dead baby, Zed's dead.


no one in their right mind says "zed-zed top" is the band who does sharp dressed man.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

jb welder said:


> Zed's dead baby, Zed's dead.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> no one in their right mind says...


When have I ever claimed to be _that_ guy? 
I don't call out fee or hee when I do the alphabet, so zed is acceptable to me. I can pronounce zebra and zenith in a manner that you would approve though.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

laristotle said:


>


it's been soooo long! awesome post! reminded me of this, which i haven't thought about in a long time







jb welder said:


> When have I ever claimed to be _that_ guy?
> I don't call out fee or hee when I do the alphabet, so zed is acceptable to me. I can pronounce zebra and zenith in a manner that you would approve though.


 as i read each post, i hear it in a voice my head has designated to the avatar. yours of course being john candy. times like this is when it gets really funny for me.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

read this on another forum

Someone should drive a google car through Namm


----------

